# "remote downlevel document" problem using cups

## loony

Hi!

I have a problem printing to a HP Deskjet 3325 that is connected to a W2K machine (usb001 virtual printer port for usb).

I tried with cups and the only thing that happens is, that the printer makes some noise, then a job is displayed in the queue of the the W2K machine called "remote downlevel document". But now nothing happens. The document just sits there... as it is waiting for a final "PRINT-NOW" command. Oh.. and I cannot remove it anymore from the queue, I have to restart the W2K machine.

So I tried with LPD: I installed "UNIX printing services" on the W2K machine and configured the LPD printer on my gentoo notebook. I made the TCP/IP Printing Service start automatically at startup under the W2K machine. Now sending a job (Test-Page from KDE printing manager) results in nothing, no error message. The cups log says, that the PID returned status 1.

I am really don't know what to do to get this bloody printer to work! (And no, it is not a virus on my W2K machine  :Smile:  * )...

Can anyone help?? I really need this!

Thanks!

loony

* bugbear

----------

## curtis119

Cups can print to a Win print server in one of two ways. The first is to use SAMBA

http://www.cups.org/sam.html#8_9

The second is to use LPD

http://www.cups.org/sam.html#LPD

The samba way obviously requires you to have SAMBA emerged:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> To configure CUPS for SAMBA, run the following command:
> 
> ln -s `which smbspool` /usr/lib/cups/backend/smb ENTER
> ...

 

The LPD way:

 *Quote:*   

> CUPS provides the lpd backend for printing to LPD-based servers and printers. Use a device URI of lpd://server/name  to print to a printer on an LPD server, where server is the hostname or IP address of the server and name is the queue name. Additional options can be specified after the remote queue name to control how the LPD requests are sent - consult Appendix B - Common Network Settings for a complete description.
> 
> Microsoft Windows NT provides an LPD service under the name "TCP/IP Printing Services". To enable LPD printing on NT, open the "Services" control panel, select the "TCP/IP Printing Services" service, and click on the "Start" button. Any shared printer will then be available via the LPD protocol.
> 
> ...
> ...

 

I hope this helps you. If you have more questions make sure to post back here and we will get it figured out. Good Luck!

----------

## loony

 *curtis119 wrote:*   

> Cups can print to a Win print server in one of two ways. The first is to use SAMBA
> 
> http://www.cups.org/sam.html#8_9
> 
> The second is to use LPD
> ...

 

But I have done all that....

This is the story:

I have remade the whole printer setup completely on the w2k system (I also downloaded an updated driver form the hp.com site). Then I printed a test page. That worked. Then I shared the printer as "deskjet" (just to be sure its not something with a name being too long or with spaces or something). I added a user named "printuser" to the W2K system. Now I remade the whole printer setup on my gentoo system. I emerged cups, hpijs. Then I added the printer as hpdeskjet3325 with the hpijs-driver, connected via smb-uri to the W2K system using the "printuser" account. Then I printed a test-page. The data where transferred to the W2K system. The job disappears from the linux system (as if it has just been printed). No error in errors.log under /var/logs/cups/error.log. On the W2K system the window for the printer displays a new job now. It is called "remote downlevel document". The status first says spooling, then printing. Under the column "size" it says: 4,00KB / 3,65 MB. And then nothing happens

 *curtis119 wrote:*   

> I hope this helps you. If you have more questions make sure to post back here and we will get it figured out. Good Luck!

 

Thank you, since printing from one W2K client to another to that usb/printer works, I thought it must have something to do with cups, with a missing "EOF-marker" that is not coming from the linux system or something like that. Since the job just sits there and there is no error in logs of cups....

Any ideas, why?

loony

----------

## curtis119

ok, read this link. I think it will help you out. It's for debian but it is relevant.

http://www.linuxvoodoo.com/resources/howtos/HOWTO/Debian-and-Windows-Shared-Printing/printing_to_windows.html

----------

## loony

It has to be a bug in the Deskjet 3325 driver for CUPS. I tried another USB-printer (HP 656C) with the same configuration (except the driver) and it worked!!!

loony

 *curtis119 wrote:*   

> ok, read this link. I think it will help you out. It's for debian but it is relevant.
> 
> http://www.linuxvoodoo.com/resources/howtos/HOWTO/Debian-and-Windows-Shared-Printing/printing_to_windows.html

 

----------

## curtis119

 *loony wrote:*   

> It has to be a bug in the Deskjet 3325 driver for CUPS. I tried another USB-printer (HP 656C) with the same configuration (except the driver) and it worked!!!
> 
> loony
> 
>  *curtis119 wrote:*   ok, read this link. I think it will help you out. It's for debian but it is relevant.
> ...

 

I'm glad you figured it out!!! I was racking my brain and couldn't figure out what else could be wrong. If you will submit a bug to bugs.gentoo.org detailing that the driver for that printer didn't  work and include a link to this thread the cups ebuild maintainer can look into it and possibly get it resolved. Thanks!!!

----------

## Danuvius

 *curtis119 wrote:*   

>  *loony wrote:*   It has to be a bug in the Deskjet 3325 driver for CUPS. I tried another USB-printer (HP 656C) with the same configuration (except the driver) and it worked!!!
> 
> loony
> 
>  *curtis119 wrote:*   ok, read this link. I think it will help you out. It's for debian but it is relevant.
> ...

 

I am having the same problem... and to be perfectly honest, I do not see how any of the suggestions made thus far at all relate to the actual problem.

I have an OfficeJet 5510, I got it setup with my Windows XP system.

I have samba and cups and hipjs and hpoj setup on my gentoo system.

I can (as far as gentoo is concerned) print to the printer... but, like for the original poster, the print job never starts or completes (nor can it be canceled without restarting the computer).

----------

